# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Универсальный передаточный документ для 1с 7.7.

## buragozik

День добрый! Выложите кто нибудь универсальный передаточный документ для 1с 7.7. Или скинте на мыло bren.07@mail.ru. Зарание благодарю!

----------

lorikp (12.01.2017)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> День добрый! Выложите кто нибудь универсальный передаточный документ для 1с 7.7. Или скинте на мыло bren.07@mail.ru. Зарание благодарю!


для 1с 7.7 у меня есть для ТиС, а тебе для какой базы нужен?

----------

ИринаБел (21.03.2016)

----------


## buragozik

*Touch_of_soul*,нужно для ТиС (7.70.027)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *Touch_of_soul*,нужно для ТиС (7.70.027)


У тебя ТиС типовая или изменённая? (Я взял его из типовой ТиС Релиз 7.70.979).. В каждом обновление, нужно не только 1CV7.MD файл обновлять но и папку EXTFORMS вот для скачай  http://yadi.sk/d/Cv5z2V7RNCsSH и закинь их в эту папку \EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS и в 6 документах он появиться уже подключенный..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо нажав на кнопку "сказать спасибо"

----------

buragozik (25.04.2014), genua200 (08.08.2017), jonyk45 (15.10.2015), PovAndy (22.03.2016), salika (17.10.2016), UncleLisha (02.05.2017), w2x (16.08.2017), ИринаБел (21.03.2016), Ольга132 (26.01.2019)

----------


## buragozik

*Touch_of_soul*,ТиС модифицированная. Не подошла,вот ошибку выдает. Думаю надо через конфу прикрутить попробовать. МДишник не могу обновить,настройки окон собьются!
БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Док  ум.ДатаДок, Докум.КодОперации);
{D:\BASES\ТОРГОВЛЯ_2013\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\  UPD.ERT(415)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)
БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Док  ум.ДатаДок);
{D:\BASES\ТОРГОВЛЯ_2013\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\  UPD.ERT(417)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *Touch_of_soul*,ТиС модифицированная. Не подошла,вот ошибку выдает. Думаю надо через конфу прикрутить попробовать. МДишник не могу обновить,настройки окон собьются!
> БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Док  ум.ДатаДок, Докум.КодОперации);
> {D:\BASES\ТОРГОВЛЯ_2013\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\  UPD.ERT(415)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)
> БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Док  ум.ДатаДок);
> {D:\BASES\ТОРГОВЛЯ_2013\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\  UPD.ERT(417)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)


У меня тоже не типовая, и я за комментировал этот момент и ещё 2 и всё ок стала.. И поправил чтоб не писал тот же и прочерки в счёт фактуре, а выводил грузоотправителя и грузополучателя вот)) Не прикреплена она норм (к 6 документам)..
Просто за комментируй то, на что ругается..
Если не сможешь могу помочь..

//Если глЕстьРеквизитШапки("КодОп  ерации", ВидОсн) = 1 Тогда
	//	БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета(Докум.  ДатаДок, Докум.КодОперации);
	//Иначе
	//	БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета(Докум.  ДатаДок);
	//КонецЕсли;
	//
	//Если БратьСуммыИзУчета = 1 Тогда
	//	СкорректироватьТаблицуОсн  ования(Докум, ТаблицаОснования, ВидОсн);
	//КонецЕсли;

----------


## buragozik

Не смог. Копался копался в модуле и без толку) Помоги...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Не смог. Копался копался в модуле и без толку) Помоги...


Чтоб тебе помочь мне нужно чтоб ты дал мне удалённый доступ через программу http://www.ammyy.com/ru/downloads.html
Продиктовал Id и нажал кнопку разрешить.. И смотрел как я правлю.. (Id в личку кинь)

----------


## buragozik

Черточки вместо грузоотправителя и грузополучателя.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Черточки вместо грузоотправителя и грузополучателя.


тебе их нужно убрать? Если да тогда так:

//	ШапкаИПодвал.ДобавитьЗнач  ние("---", "ПечГрузоотправитель");  
//	ШапкаИПодвал.ДобавитьЗнач  ние("---", "ПечГрузополучатель");

//	Если (ПустоеЗначение(ДокумСФ) = 0) Тогда
//		Если (ЕстьТовары(Докум, ДокумСФ) = 1) Тогда
			ШапкаИПодвал.Установить("П  чГрузоотправитель",Докум.Ф  ирма.ЮрЛицо.ПолнНаименован  ие + " ," + глПредставлениеАдреса(Док  м.Фирма.ЮрЛицо.ЮрАдрес)); 
			ШапкаИПодвал.Установить("П  чГрузополучатель",ЮрФизЛи  о.ПолнНаименование + глПредставлениеАдреса(ЮрФ  зЛицо.ФактАдрес));    //
    // 	КонецЕсли;
//	КонецЕсли;

----------

buragozik (25.04.2014)

----------


## iskiteamec

Добрый день, а есть у кого нибудь из вас универсальный передаточный документ(печатная форма) для бух учета 7.7 ред 4.5

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день, а есть у кого нибудь из вас универсальный передаточный документ(печатная форма) для бух учета 7.7 ред 4.5


Она уже там есть встроенная в релиз, обновите бухгалтерию, если у вас старый релиз до последнего и она появиться
1. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/kB9xzGGmP6xQF (579)
2. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/QQ2WvnISP6xUX (579)

----------

Isaev M (08.06.2014)

----------


## iskiteamec

http://yadi.sk/d/TnLsfSXdPtToP вот эти формы универсального передаточного документа я нашел, но они подходят только для комплексной базы, в бухгалтерской они не запускаются.

----------


## ci4e

> 1. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/kB9xzGGmP6xQF (579)
> 2. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/QQ2WvnISP6xUX (579)


а можно повторить? (эти ссылки уже неактуальны...)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> а можно повторить? (эти ссылки уже неактуальны...)


Если актуально пиши, выложу..

----------


## yren

Выложите пожалуйста для Т.и С. этот акт.

----------


## kosmotello

Ребят можете еще раз выложить универсальный передаточный документ для ТиС 1с 7.7, а то ссылка не рабочая

----------


## alexandr_ll

Вот ссылка на печатную форму УПД из типового комплекта поставки ТиС 9.2 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4938fc3edfce/UPD.ert

----------

ASSuk (06.05.2015), Cveta0403 (26.04.2018), dimadze (03.04.2015), Ig- (15.12.2015), kosmotello (20.02.2015), mercurey (19.08.2016), MSyrkin (26.03.2021), qqqqqq1 (09.07.2015), Roman2109 (29.09.2015), russe12345 (20.07.2015), sashajat (07.04.2017), SergeyNov (18.05.2016), stenson (06.07.2017), Дарья84 (11.08.2017), Ольга132 (26.01.2019), Степанов С (04.03.2015)

----------


## Степанов С

Добрый день!

А можно попросить еще раз выложить UPD.ert? А то старая ссылка уже недоступна, а очень нужно найти где-нибудь.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> 
> А можно попросить еще раз выложить UPD.ert? А то старая ссылка уже недоступна, а очень нужно найти где-нибудь.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4938fc3edfce/UPD.ert

----------

AVP40 (15.06.2017), Egor5130 (29.06.2016), kim4 (01.10.2015), salika (17.10.2016), Денис_2016 (27.09.2016)

----------


## Степанов С

Вопрос снят, спасибо.

----------


## skoro3662

Добрый день!
Можете еще раз выложить ссылку на файл.
Спасибо

----------


## skoro3662

Вопрос снят. Нашел))

----------


## Downkey

Нашел сам - поделись с товарищем.

----------


## sl27

привет а не у вас обработки Универсальный передаточный документ (Счет-фактура) для подключения к документу 
"Счет-фактура выданный
Универсальный передаточный документ (Счет-фактура) для подключения к документу 
"Счет-фактура выданный

---------- Post added at 13:01 ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 ----------

привет а не у вас обработки Универсальный передаточный документ (Счет-фактура) для подключения к документу 
"Счет-фактура выданный
Универсальный передаточный документ (Счет-фактура) для подключения к документу 
"Счет-фактура выданный

----------


## chjuchju

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, поделитесь УПД для Бухгалтерии 7.7 :)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, поделитесь УПД для Бухгалтерии 7.7 :)


А какой у вас релиз (Помощь - О программе), в последних релизах УПД есть встроенная

----------


## chjuchju

Релиз актуальный, но нужна именно внешняя печатная форма.

----------


## razzz92

есть у кого УПД для БП 4.5 ?) 7.7

----------


## chjuchju

Я сделала, могу на е-майл скинуть.

----------


## Olgerdblack

> У меня тоже не типовая, и я за комментировал этот момент и ещё 2 и всё ок стала.. И поправил чтоб не писал тот же и прочерки в счёт фактуре, а выводил грузоотправителя и грузополучателя вот)) Не прикреплена она норм (к 6 документам)..
> Просто за комментируй то, на что ругается..
> Если не сможешь могу помочь..
> 
> //Если глЕстьРеквизитШапки("КодОп  ерации", ВидОсн) = 1 Тогда
> 	//	БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета(Докум.  ДатаДок, Докум.КодОперации);
> 	//Иначе
> 	//	БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета(Докум.  ДатаДок);
> 	//КонецЕсли;
> ...


Спасибо за подсказку))) Очень помогли. Но теперь другая проблема. В настройках цен стоит галка НДС, в таблице выставлено 18%, а на печать пишет без ндс и соответственно не печатает сумму ндс и т.д. и т.п. Не подскажете в чем может быть дело?))):blush:

----------


## Seryoga79

Добрый день!
Ссылка на яндекс диск уже не работает, можно повторить?
Очень нужно поставить себе этот УПД.

----------


## Lena50

> Я сделала, могу на е-майл скинуть.


Кинь пожалуйста, оч.нужен zhfhec@mail.ru

----------


## Seryoga79

Да спасибо большое
Seryoga79@mail.ru

----------


## ЕленкаААА

> а можно повторить? (эти ссылки уже неактуальны...)


Можно выложить еще раз для баз, плиз

----------


## ЕленкаААА

> Кинь пожалуйста, оч.нужен zhfhec@mail.ru


И мне можно на е-майл, elenaaleshi@yandex.ru , спасибки заранее

----------


## ЕленкаААА

> Я сделала, могу на е-майл скинуть.


Пришлите пож, о-о-очень надо, elenaaleshi@yandex.ru

----------


## Marylex

Здравствуйте, тоже столкнулась с проблемой, что ссылка на файл не работает. Можете скинуть, пожалуйста? Либо ссылкой, либо на e-mail: chestnok2014@mail.ru
Очень нужно

----------


## Marylex

> Здравствуйте, тоже столкнулась с проблемой, что ссылка на файл не работает. Можете скинуть, пожалуйста? Либо ссылкой, либо на e-mail: chestnok2014@mail.ru
> Очень нужно


 для ТиС 7.7 УПД поделитесь кто-нибудь ссылкой рабочей, пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> для ТиС 7.7 УПД поделитесь кто-нибудь ссылкой рабочей, пожалуйста


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MiT5/DTqJaJ132

----------

AHDRUXA (01.07.2017), chjuchju (29.06.2017), Makc1979 (17.07.2017), nattalli (19.07.2017)

----------


## Marylex

Спасибо большое!

----------


## tigra0602

Дайте УПД на 1с7ТИС, Бух

----------


## tigra0602

Спасибо. ССЫлку нашла рабочую.

----------


## StarScreamRus

Помогите,пожалуйста,разобр  аться.Скачал файлы по ссылке
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MiT5/DTqJaJ132
При попытке создать новый упд выдаёт ошибку
БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Док  ум.ДатаДок, Докум.ДокОснование.КодОпер  ации);

{D:\1111\BASE\NORD-WEST\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\GSF1137_.ERT(393)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)

БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Док  ум.ДатаДок);

{D:\1111\BASE\NORD-WEST\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\GSF1137_.ERT(395)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)

Как можно устранить данную проблему?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите,пожалуйста,разобр  аться.Скачал файлы по ссылке
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MiT5/DTqJaJ132
> При попытке создать новый упд выдаёт ошибку
> БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Док  ум.ДатаДок, Докум.ДокОснование.КодОпер  ации);
> 
> {D:\1111\BASE\NORD-WEST\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\GSF1137_.ERT(393)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)
> 
> БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Док  ум.ДатаДок);
> 
> ...


Данные печатные формы разработаны для конфигурации Торговля и склад релиз не ниже 983. Либо надо обновить конфигурацию, либо исправлять внешнюю печатную форму. Если обновить до релиза 990, то УПД будет формироваться по новой форме и без внешней обработки.

----------


## saxa767

Здравствуйте скиньте если можно пожалуйста kata-sana@mail.ru

----------


## derguz

> Я сделала, могу на е-майл скинуть.


Киньте пожалуйста УПД для БП 7.7 на е-майл 
derguz@mail.ru

----------


## AlexIII

День добрый! Выложите кто нибудь универсальный передаточный документ для 1с 7.7. Или скинте на мыло avasta@mail.ru. Зарание благодарю!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! Выложите кто нибудь универсальный передаточный документ для 1с 7.7. Или скинте на мыло avasta@mail.ru. Зарание благодарю!


Вот для ТиС 7.7
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MiT5/DTqJaJ132

----------


## Денис Цвингер

Добрый день, можете мне скинуть на почту nemecden@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо

----------


## neatx

добрый день, может есть у кого УПД с 01.10.2017 для ТиС 7.7. Заранее спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> добрый день, может есть у кого УПД с 01.10.2017 для ТиС 7.7. Заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GdRm/F8gyWxmEw

----------

ZapMos (28.02.2019), Zorrro (16.12.2020)

----------


## neatx

добрый день, может у кого есть  УПД с 01.10.2017 для ТиС 7.7 с выбором грузоотправителя? заранее спасибо.

----------


## avtoprog

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GdRm/F8gyWxmEw


Добрый день. В данном УПД нет изменений с 01.10.2017.  Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. В данном УПД нет изменений с 01.10.2017.  Или я ошибаюсь?


Виноват, перепутал. Вот правильная ссылка
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5xuv/PevWpVfE7

----------

Andrey080681 (10.01.2018), Cveta0403 (26.04.2018), ZapMos (28.02.2019)

----------


## avtoprog

Спасибо.

----------


## avtoprog

Правда немного поправил во второй таблице Колонка "Код вида товара" 1а  , а не 3.
объединил ячейки ""Единица измерения", "код", "2" с пустыми

----------


## vamonash

Добрый день! Есть у кого-нибудь упд для БУ?

----------


## looterik

Вдруг кто случайно прочитает, скиньте УПД для 1с Бух vikulyasha@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## 21062

Добрый день! Дайте, пожалуйста, УПД для 1С Упрощенка 7.7  fumitoks@mail.gin.su

----------


## 21062

АУУУ, кто нибудь, отзовитесь!!! Срочно нужна новая форма сч-ф и УПД для УСН 7,7. Пыталась ставить upd-981,sf-981,sf-625 ничего не получается, выдает кучу ошибок, то одного нет, то другого.Помогите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Fltr

> АУУУ, кто нибудь, отзовитесь!!! Срочно нужна новая форма сч-ф и УПД для УСН 7,7. Пыталась ставить upd-981,sf-981,sf-625 ничего не получается, выдает кучу ошибок, то одного нет, то другого.Помогите, пожалуйста!!!


Какой релиз вашей конфигурации? Помощь - о программе.

----------


## 21062

Безымянный.zip
Добрый день

----------


## Fltr

> Безымянный.zip
> Добрый день


Вам просто нужно обновить конфигурацию. В последних релизах УПД - встроенная
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....185#post594185

----------

